# Can synthroid cause/exacerbate nodules



## chloe (Jul 31, 2010)

Hello,

Last July my TSH was very high, so my doctor put me on levothyrixine
( synthroid) 25/mcg daily. Later, Blood tests showed that the TSH was normal with the synthroid.

A week ago an ultrasound revealed that I have a 2cm nodule in my right lobe of the thyroid, and 2 small cysts on the left.

Can the synthroid have caused the nodule or made it worse? It just seemed like too big of a coincidence to me.

Thanks for the information,

chloe


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

chloe said:


> Hello,
> 
> Last July my TSH was very high, so my doctor put me on levothyrixine
> ( synthroid) 25/mcg daily. Later, Blood tests showed that the TSH was normal with the synthroid.
> ...


It is more likely that your nodules (unhealthy thyroid) caused your TSH to go high necessitating being put on Synthroid. Traditionally, being put on thyroxine replacement shrinks those nodules so they may have been bigger in July but no one even knew of their existence at that time.

The above is not carved in stone but it appears to be logical.


----------

